# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  E.S.ANDREWS

## AHC

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS  !!!

Saludos
AHC

----------


## Magnano

Feliz cumpleaños campeón!!

----------


## Iban

Felicidades al maestro.

Diecinueve, ¿no?

----------


## Pulgas

Pues nada, campeón, que feliz cumpleaños y todo eso (un cachito de tarta para mí ¿Vale?
Un abrazo.

----------


## Perfil Borrado

Felicidades maquina!!!!!! por tu cumpleaños y por tu exito en concurso!!!!! :Smile1:  :Smile1:  :Smile1: 

no se por que me daba la sensacion desde el comienzo de que ivas a ganar...

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Gracias a todos, habeis sido mas rapidos que mi familia. Hoy toca celebrarlo, brindare por todos vosotros con un vaso de sangria fresca en una mano y una chuleta en la otra.

un abrazo

----------


## Magnano

no seas marrano, utiliza el cuchillo y el tenedor!!

----------


## Ming

Felicidades!!!  :Lol:

----------


## Mistico

¡Felicidades Andrews! Disfruta el día y disfruta de Sevilla el miércoles. No te he dicho nada de quedar porque tengo visita de unos amigos de Córdoba y estaré ocupado hasta el viernes.

Un abrazo.

----------


## Coloclom

Felicidades loco! Pero ya se cansa uno de felicitarte tan seguido... tomate un descanso, un respiro o un kit kat, o de lo contrario tendremos que crear una plantilla para felicitarte!

Un abrazo viejete!

----------


## Lordchu

Felicidades campeón sigue así que vales mucho.

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Muchas gracias, la verdad que  no me hago a eso de ser el centro de atención... ademas que no hay pa tanto. Ya tengo 26 años, como pasa el tiempo carajo... 

Un abrazo a todos.

Germán o Pipo como me conocen todos

----------


## rubiales

Pues nada, el jueves cuando nos reunamos te daré 26 tirones de oreja, mientras tanto; ¡FELICIDADES!

----------


## t.barrie

> Pues nada, el jueves cuando nos reunamos te daré 26 tirones de oreja, mientras tanto; ¡FELICIDADES!


Dale 26 más de mi parte!!!



Felicidades, y si, te vamos a cansar con tanta felicitación.  :302: 

Un saludo.

----------


## Magnano

oye, de mi parte dale 53, por si no lo veo hasta el año que viene o el otro, así ya se los tengo dados  :Wink1:

----------


## Fran Gomez

Felicidades, atrassadissimas, pero felicidades al fin y al cabo!  :Smile1: 

OFFTOPIC: ¡Pasadlo muy bien por el sur, ca#~€&#172;#@es, ejem.. campeones! 
Dile a Ale que espero una cronica minuciosa.. ¡como poco!

----------


## Rafa Salas

felicidades campeon!!  de verdad  que lo pases muy bien, (osea en realidad que lo hayas pasado muy bien xD porque ya estoy bastante atrasado)
mucha suerte en tu vida y en tu magia,   

saludos...  
y disfruta los euros del premio  :Wink1:  jajaja

----------


## KIKO M

no te voy a felicitar por que ya es muy tarde... pero felicidades!!  :Wink1: 

pd: espero que te sentara bien la chuleta y la sangria  :117:

----------


## mago Tovel

perdón por el retraso,pero es que me había perdido por el foro y no encontrava el hilo.
Felicidade.

----------

